# .gif-Dateien ändern



## BenQ90 (8. November 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte eine animierte .gif datei bearbeiten und danach als animierte datei (.gif) abspeicher können. 

Das problem:


bisschen was über imageready gelesen aber  wo finde ich das....

 "wird bei photoshop mit installiert.   programme/adobe/... " 




ähhm? ich habe photoshop cs3   wo finde ich das jetzt?


was ist mit photoshop gemeint?!


Das habe ich vor: auf einem nichtanimierten bereich einen schriftzug ändern/löschen    also mit dem Pinsel einfach übersteichen^^



MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. November 2009)

Hi,
in CS3 gibt es das Imageready nicht mehr. Dafür aber die Animationstimeline und das Speichern für Web und Geräte.
Ansich mußt du für jeden Frame eine Ebene erstellen und diese dann entsprechend des jeweiligen Frames in der Animatiostimeline sichtbar und unsichtbar schalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (8. November 2009)

Geh in Photoshop auf Fenster -> (ich glaube) Animation lege einfach eine neue Ebene an - dann brauchst Du nicht Frame für Frame ändern


----------



## BenQ90 (8. November 2009)

Also das mit dem Fenster -> animation habe ich gefunden. wenn ich dann meine .gif datei öffne ist es trotzdem nicht animiert. ich kann aber nichmal ne neue ebene erstellen?! das schloss geht mit doppelklick nicht weg, wie es eigendlich sein sollte.


ich möchte diese datei:

http://tbsys.bplaced.net/pgfakes/Weiterbildungen/Verarschen.gif


verändern und den namen unten weg haben. sie soll sich trotzdem weiter animieren.

MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. November 2009)

Hi,
du mußt den Bildmodus von Indiziert auf RGB umschalten.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. November 2009)

BenQ90 hat gesagt.:


> verändern und den namen unten weg haben. sie soll sich trotzdem weiter animieren.


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es im Sinne des Erstellers ist, die Grafik zu entfremden
und für eigene Zwecke anzupassen.


----------



## BenQ90 (8. November 2009)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es im Sinne des Erstellers ist, die Grafik zu entfremden
> und für eigene Zwecke anzupassen.



is für den privatgebrauch


----------



## BenQ90 (8. November 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> du mußt den Bildmodus von Indiziert auf RGB umschalten.
> 
> Gruß



danke das hat schonmal geklappt






aber trotzdem wenn ich das bild dann abspeicher als .gif datei ist sie nicht animiert.


----------



## omg1337 (9. November 2009)

Du kannst animierte GIF-Dateien nicht verlustfrei mit Photoshop bearbeiten (wie du in dem Animationsfenster siehst, wird dir immer nur ein Frame angezeigt). Du kannst die Datei aber in Flash öffnen, dann hast du alle Frames einzeln. Je nach dem wie es dir besser passt, kannst du die Sachen dann direkt in Flash bearbeiten, oder du kannst die einzelnen Frames in Photoshop übertragen.


----------

